# can't get heavier



## CMC1314 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey guys I've been having a rollercoaster couple of months. appendix burst and I lost just over a stone in the space of around a week now I've put it bck on. But I'm at the stage I was stuck at before between 153 and 155lbs I'm 5ft7 and naturaly slim before I started the gym. I do eat quite a lot of both carbs and protein infact everyone always comment on how much I eat and everyone says I'm goin to get fat. I go to the gym 5days a week and routine is like this .

Monday chest and tris

Tuesday back and bis

Wednesday shoulders and shrugs

Thursday lats and abs

Friday legs

Diets like this due to night shift

2pm Morning ceral (oats) toast and banana

Few hrs after shake

Lunch usually chicken and something

Few hrs after usually another weight gainer shake

Dinner usually chickin and spud dinner with veggies

Usually another snack with chicken or creamed rice organic 14g protein

10pm work:

Tuna sandwhich

2 hazelnut yoghurts

Pack or 2 of walkers baked

And big tub of chicken korma white rice and maybE a shake weight gainer.

My job is quite active I work for chainreaction large bike plaace so I'm lifin all kinds of orders from 1kg to 18 kg

Any advice thanks craig


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

First thing that jumps out to me is you train five days a week, do a physical job and work nights, which from experience I know fuks with your sleep. I would say you need more rest. You grow when you rest. That's it. If your training 5 days and working physical and have a fukked up sleep pattern when are you going to grow? Try training 3 days a week, if you still don't grow up your calories a bit. Adding some flax seed oil or extra virgin olive oil to your shakes is good. And sleep well when you can.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

You might eat a lot but you could just be eating your maintenance calories due to the activity of your lifestyle.

To make it simple. If you eat more calories than you use in a day you will grow, if you dont you wont, simple science


----------



## CMC1314 (Jun 7, 2011)

I was thinkin switchin to 3 instead of 5 is that something that could work yeah bit I'm bascially always eatin lol so I think I'm gettin enough cals to grow


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

The amount of meals you have isn't important. Overall calories is

Edit: I thought the op was talking about number of meals, judging by the other posts.... He wasn't


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

CMC1314 said:


> I was thinkin switchin to 3 instead of 5 is that something that could work yeah bit I'm bascially always eatin lol so I think I'm gettin enough cals to grow


Try three days see how you go. Everyone's different but 3 works for me. As for diet, weigh yourself, work out your lean body mass and then calculate your intake from that. There will be stickies on here explaining ways to do this. Keep your training to an hour as well, no more. Get in the gym, work smart and hard, get out and feed your body and rest.....in a nut shell that's it mate.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

1 stone in a week? How big was your apendix?


----------



## CMC1314 (Jun 7, 2011)

Do you think if I were to perhaps have a few unhealthy meals high in calories I'd help me bulk up better as long as I keep protein intake?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Try upping your carbs


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

CMC1314 said:


> Do you think if I were to perhaps have a few unhealthy meals high in calories I'd help me bulk up better as long as I keep protein intake?


Why un healthy? What does that have that healthy meals don't have? .......you are what you eat brother.


----------



## CMC1314 (Jun 7, 2011)

Nd I lost a stone due to loss off appatite. I thought it was a sore stomache for days without goin to docs lol might not had lost as much if I had have got checked out sooner


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your appendix bro, must have hurt like fvck.


----------



## CMC1314 (Jun 7, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Sorry to hear about your appendix bro, must have hurt like fvck.


Thanks mate did hurt like hell I just the type of person to hope it goes away lol


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

CMC1314 said:


> Do you think if I were to perhaps have a few unhealthy meals high in calories I'd help me bulk up better as long as I keep protein intake?


I never know how foods can be 'unhealthy' (apart from nasties like trans fats). Nothing wrong with things like whole milk, cheese, fatty meats, eggs etc if you want to up cals. Try nuts too... 100g of tesco mixed nuts and fruit is just under 500cals and only £3 for a kg.

Best thing you can do is to log your diet for a few days on myfitnesspal.com. I doubt you are eating as much as you think you are... infact, if your not putting on muscle or fat then your not.


----------



## CMC1314 (Jun 7, 2011)

Okay mate thanks


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Try upping your fluid intake, i'm not a big beliver in 6-10 litres of water, like some people, but try and get at the very least 3 litres of water a day, after all we are around 75% water anyway


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

firstly you train back and biceps yet have another day for lats and ab`s ??

i know the lats are on the side but they are classed as back so ditch the lats and ab day .

write out your full routine, exercises reps + sets .

second you say you do eat quite alot of protein and carbs ..... well how much of each ? break each meal down for us protein carbs fats then add that in .


----------



## CMC1314 (Jun 7, 2011)

Ll have to get back to u on that mate. I get atleasst 760 cals 84gs of protein 7.2gs of fat and 90g of carbs with 2 shakes a day and that without food further 440 cals and 14gs protein 62gs of carbs with rice puding and that's not including breakfast lunch dinner and meals at work


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

CMC1314 said:


> Ll have to get back to u on that mate. I get atleasst 760 cals 84gs of protein 7.2gs of fat and 90g of carbs with 2 shakes a day and that without food further 440 cals and 14gs protein 62gs of carbs with rice puding and that's not including breakfast lunch dinner and meals at work


you need to know this kinda stuff m8 or even a basic minimum your getting .


----------



## CMC1314 (Jun 7, 2011)

Estamate between 2500 and 3000 cals and 250- 300 protein


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

CMC1314 said:


> Estamate between 2500 and 3000 cals and 250- 300 protein


and carbs ?


----------



## CMC1314 (Jun 7, 2011)

Carbs 2500+ mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

CMC1314 said:


> Carbs 2500+ mate


2500 ???

or 250 ?


----------



## CMC1314 (Jun 7, 2011)

What I ment to say was around 500 don't know how the 2 got infront lol damn phone


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

from what you have written on your diet your not hitting 250+ grams of protein nor are you hitting 500 grams of carbs .

calories from 1 g of carbs = 4

calories from 1 g of protein = 4

calories from 1 g of fat = 9 .

you really need to sit down and work out the exact ratio of your intake as i think your barely hitting 2500 calories not the 3000 + you think your having .


----------



## CMC1314 (Jun 7, 2011)

Rom the info youhave givin me ill recalculate whenat a computer and let u know a quick calculation I don't shows 2500 but that's nt includin everythin I eat


----------



## CMC1314 (Jun 7, 2011)

When counting cals ewen do u also add the cals It already tells u abount on back aswell as converting fat protein and carbs?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

your bodyweight is 155lbs

you need min of 1g of protein per lb of body weight (155g pro) 2g of carbs per lb of body weight (310g of carbs) and 90g of fat (total) to gain weight thats 2670 cals per day .

your saying your eating twice that amount , so either your not adding this up right or your hussain bolt and you burn the cals off in an instant .

back to the drawing board m8 .

you need a min of ..

1g protein per lb of body weight

2g of carbs per lb of body weight

90g of fat total


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

CMC1314 said:


> When counting cals ewen do u also add the cals It already tells u abount on back aswell as converting fat protein and carbs?


sorry m8 i dont follow ?

you only count what you eat .


----------



## CMC1314 (Jun 7, 2011)

Back of packet of food 1st thing it does is gives energy/cal do I add them cas to the cals that fat protein and carbs give ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

CMC1314 said:


> Back of packet of food 1st thing it does is gives energy/cal do I add them cas to the cals that fat protein and carbs give ?


it will say something like protein x per 100g carbs x per 100g fats x of which x x x then it will say cals per 100g

it might be written in 100g 1/4 or 1/5 pots .

so no if it says protein x carbs x fats x cals x add all but the cals together to work out the cals .

cals are not that important hitting your macros are though .


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Shorty29 said:


> Why un healthy? What does that have that healthy meals don't have? .......you are what you eat brother.


Taste :thumb:

try some high calorie shakes mate, say 150g oats, 10-20g of nut/olive old and 40g whey.

good replies above though


----------



## CMC1314 (Jun 7, 2011)

So far I've calculated 1900 cals 131protein but 37 that's only with ceral my pototoes can of creamed rice can of tuna and 2 shakes a lot of food I don't have nutritional value to


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Are you able to sleep well doing night shift? If not then that will have a big effect. I think your biggest problem is your training 5 days a week and doing a very physical job. You are not giving yourself time to recover and grow. Pick a more simple strength orientated workout program based around the big heavy compound lifts. Squat day is were you want to put the effort in because when you start lifting heavy squats I guaranty you will grow. Try a 20-rep squat program for a few months.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

monkeybiker:2567396 said:


> Are you able to sleep well doing night shift? If not then that will have a big effect. I think your biggest problem is your training 5 days a week and doing a very physical job. You are not giving yourself time to recover and grow. Pick a more simple strength orientated workout program based around the big heavy compound lifts. Squat day is were you want to put the effort in because when you start lifting heavy squats I guaranty you will grow. Try a 20-rep squat program for a few months.


Bit of a contradiction there don't you think monkey.

strength orientated program around Heavy compounds.... Agree, guarentee you will grow from heavy squats.... Agree, but do 20 rep squats for a few months


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

You aren't growing because you aren't eating enough. You can't really over train that easily (Olympic athletes train almost daily) but you can under eat. Eat more. You haven't weighted your foods. This shows me your diet is not in order. If you had your diet sorted you would know what you eat, how much and when. I can tell you exactly what I eat and at what time. 155lb is not a weight you should be stuck at when all truth be told.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Breda said:


> Bit of a contradiction there don't you think monkey.
> 
> strength orientated program around Heavy compounds.... Agree, guarentee you will grow from heavy squats.... Agree, but do 20 rep squats for a few months


They are done in a rest pause style and you only do one set. You don't do 20 continuous reps as you can rest at the top of the exercise so can go quite heavy. It's not easy.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/irontamer5.htm

I'm trying them at the moment, the main reason being is I broke my collar bone a few months ago so needed to train light. I started with 80kg and am raising it by 2.5kg every week. Hoping to get to 120kg then I will go back to doing sets of 5 reps which I normally do.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

monkeybiker said:


> They are done in a rest pause style and you only do one set. You don't do 20 continuous reps as you can rest at the top of the exercise so can go quite heavy. It's not easy.


then you would be better off doing 5x5 .

doing 20 rest pause squats and under eating will kill the cns in no time .

the problem the op has is a lack of diet knowledge , you cant tell me `i eat 250g of protein 500g of carbs 3000+ cals and i dont know what some of my food macros are` thats just bull sh1t .

i asked for a breakdown and got fobbed off imo the op wants someone to do the work for him , i laid out the basics .


----------



## CMC1314 (Jun 7, 2011)

Not to do work for me I just didn't have all food in to check the back for nutrition details from the info you have givin me I have wrote + worked out intake BEFORE. Work 2300 cals 157 protein 112.18 fat and 213 carbs. I've got to be doing something right


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

CMC1314 said:


> Not to do work for me I just didn't have all food in to check the back for nutrition details from the info you have givin me I have wrote + worked out intake BEFORE. Work 2300 cals 157 protein 112.18 fat and 213 carbs. I've got to be doing something right


so this is what your diet consists of ? ... 2300 cals 157 protein 112.18 fat and 213 carbs


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

By my calculations that would be 2488 calories


----------



## CMC1314 (Jun 7, 2011)

Consists of 4 sausages 2 eggs, chicken potatoes carrots can of creamed rice shake, protein bar 2 yohgurts and didn't. Include the 2 veg roll cause didn't know nutrition. I've also another 2 yogs tuna sandwhich(full can) + sliced meatball and bbq sanwhich another shake and small bowl of stew with beef pieces yummy


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

CMC1314 said:


> Consists of 4 sausages 2 eggs, chicken potatoes carrots can of creamed rice shake, protein bar 2 yohgurts and didn't. Include the 2 veg roll cause didn't know nutrition. I've also another 2 yogs tuna sandwhich(full can) + sliced meatball and bbq sanwhich another shake and small bowl of stew with beef pieces yummy


eat more .


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

ewen:2568963 said:


> eat more .


PMSL basically!!

Ewen summed it up nicely you.... I'll repeat it..... Eat more!!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

more carbs mate, trust me


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

CMC1314 said:


> Consists of 4 sausages 2 eggs, chicken potatoes carrots can of creamed rice shake, protein bar 2 yohgurts and didn't. Include the 2 veg roll cause didn't know nutrition. I've also another 2 yogs tuna sandwhich(full can) + sliced meatball and bbq sanwhich another shake and small bowl of stew with beef pieces yummy


Thats not good body building food. Sausages? Creamed rice? Protein bars? Veg rolls? Sandwiches? Really?

With all due respect you aren't growing because your diet is very poor and does not contain enough calories and of the right type.


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

there you go that will tell you the nutritional information you are missing its not hard fella...

http://caloriecount.about.com/


----------

